# Glasgow Golf Centre (Indoor Golf Academy)- Kinning Park



## virtuocity (Sep 25, 2012)

Was a bit too busy in the morning to visit my local range this morning, where one gets 50% off range balls between 9am and 11am.  On top of this, the weather was (to use a Scottishism) hoachin'.

So, I decided to chuck the clubs in the car and head to Glasgow Golf Centre (http://www.indoorgolfacademies.co.uk/), as I'd promised myself a wee trip there before the year was out.

In the middle of an industrial estate, the centre has plenty of on-street (free) parking.  On entering the premises at 12.15pm, I was a bit surprised about being the only customer in the venue.  

I was given a friendly greeting by the PGA Advanced Pro, Karyn Burns and I explained that I was a first-time visitor.  She showed me around the place which is divided into 4 areas (not including a conference room):

1.  Cafe / Reception (stocked with hot and cold drinks, cakes, biscuits and plenty of seating)
2.  A short game area.  This comprised of one green with chipping facilities and a shallow bunker and another green more suited to putting.
3.  A practice range with no dividers.  The width of the range is about 30 yards- plenty enough room to give an accurate reading of how well (or poorly!) your ball has been struck, although obviously you don't really get an indication of distance.
4.  A teaching room with all the mod cons, including a simulator.

I spent my time equally between the range and the short game area.  It was nice to hit some decent quality balls on the greens and whilst the condition of the range balls were good, the quality was standard fare for this type of establishment.

I spent Â£8 for an hour's visit, plus Â£1 for a can of coke.  

Overall, I really enjoyed my time here and I will certainly be back.  Having the short game area next door to the range makes it impossible to be lazy and 'forces' you to go and practice your chipping and putting.  Having everything in the one price (including unlimited range balls) makes Glasgow Golf Centre the perfect place to work on new ideas.  

As the location is a little out-of-the-way, I would call (and in fact, DID call) this place a 'hidden gem' and was delighted to have the place to myself for the majority of my hour.

If you're in the area, check this place out- but only if I'm not there!!


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

Its getting decent reports. Andy and I are thinking about heading on Saturday.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the look of this, always said there should be an indoor range in Tropical Scotland- I rushed thru 100 balls at Playsport Sunday as it was a howling cold wind and I was getting soaked while under cover

use of a monitor for Â£15 for the hour in the warm and dry looks god value over winter. Thanks for posting as I'd never heard of it before now.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 25, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Thanks for posting as I'd never heard of it before now.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.  Hopefully more people start reviewing non-course facilities so everyone can benefit.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 25, 2012)

Wish I had of spotted this earlier as I dropped a mate off at airport this evening. Could have popped in after for a hit.looks a good spot and definently somewhere I will visit this year.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 1, 2012)

For people thinking of trying the Glasgow Indoor Golf Academy here is a link from youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuwXMOFqEqQ

tc


----------



## Mugs (Nov 6, 2012)

Never even knew this place existed

Might have to give it a try over the winter, nice to see they also have launch monitors available for hire


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2012)

I was here this morning and agree its a first class facility. It was great having a facility to practice putting at this time of year.

Â£8 an hour and when it's quiet they don't overly enforce the timing I'm told.

Â£15 for an hour on the GC2 launch monitor for those interested.


----------



## Scott1505 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just to add to this. It's a great facility and i feel that even the long game part gives you better feedback than the range in terms of the strike as the surface is not nearly as firm as range mats so when you hit it fat you feel it a lot more.


----------



## Val (Nov 16, 2012)

Scott1505 said:



			Just to add to this. It's a great facility and i feel that even the long game part gives you better feedback than the range in terms of the strike as the surface is not nearly as firm as range mats so when you hit it fat you feel it a lot more.
		
Click to expand...

Scott, the red headed guy there reckons he knows you. He plays at Cardross too.


----------



## Scott1505 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah he has been the club champion for the last couple of years.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 6, 2012)

Just back from this facility tonight and have to say that its top notch.

Best part was beating Val at left handed putting.


----------



## Val (Dec 6, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just back from this facility tonight and have to say that its top notch.

Best part was beating Val at left handed putting.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking set up, no need for standing in the beating wind and rain at an outdoor range, although it would be a tad off to try and hit the ball collector in here while he's collecting.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks quality lads,could do with something like over on the East Coast ,beats standing at St Andrews hit baws into hurricanes.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 23, 2012)

Another good session indoors today this time with the use of the launch monitor as well. 

A day where 40+ mile an hour winds and monsoon conditions would have even made the driving range a farce the Glasgow Golf Centre again proved its worth. Hitting balls plus short game area make this facility a must visit. I'm a big fan of the putting green as well and think it runs great for an artificial surface.

A nice coffee in the cafe to finish ended a good day. Anyone in the Glasgow area who hasn't been to utilise this facility doesn't know what they're missing - especially in this weather. 

Strongly recommended.


----------



## moogie (Dec 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Another good session indoors today this time with the use of the launch monitor as well.
		
Click to expand...



So are the 'figures' still going the right way with new Driver shaft........??


----------



## thecraw (Dec 23, 2012)

The RPM may be a bit high going purely by the "recommended" figures however the feel of the shaft and the overall performance of the Diamana is ideal. Much happier with the Ping/Diamana set up than the KZG/PX or the Nike/PX set ups I used last year. 

Also delighted with the 3 wood coupled with the Devotion 7 shaft. 

The gaping between the Adams 18, 23, and my 5 iron was also ideal.  

Spider also behaving.   


:thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Another good session indoors today this time with the use of the launch monitor as well. 

A day where 40+ mile an hour winds and monsoon conditions would have even made the driving range a farce the Glasgow Golf Centre again proved its worth. Hitting balls plus short game area make this facility a must visit. I'm a big fan of the putting green as well and think it runs great for an artificial surface.

A nice coffee in the cafe to finish ended a good day. Anyone in the Glasgow area who hasn't been to utilise this facility doesn't know what they're missing - especially in this weather. 

Strongly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good day, how did you find the launch monitor in terms of accuracy?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 24, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Glad you had a good day, how did you find the launch monitor in terms of accuracy?
		
Click to expand...


Pretty decent, take the distances with a pinch of salt but overall worth while as it showed a decent gaping.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 24, 2012)

What are the facilities like for the non-golfer Crawford ? I fancy going through and taking the family as the wee boys and myself can hit balls and putt. Is there a cafe or such where the wife and wee lassie can have a coffee and juice ?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 24, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			What are the facilities like for the non-golfer Crawford ? I fancy going through and taking the family as the wee boys and myself can hit balls and putt. Is there a cafe or such where the wife and wee lassie can have a coffee and juice ?
		
Click to expand...

yes, small cafe with TV, friendly staff and looks clean.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 24, 2012)

I had a nice coffee on Saturday after my session. Decent facility.


----------



## Keeno (Dec 25, 2012)

Just to add to this. Two of used the simulator 40quid for 2 hours last week and it was really good. It was stinking day and a decent way to have a hit, a coffee and a chat.
Well worth a bash


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 25, 2012)

Good idea but looks geared to the better players. Wouldn't want to be on that range with any beginners and the short game green would be outright dangerous if you had lesser players hitting towards you.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 25, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Good idea but looks geared to the better players. Wouldn't want to be on that range with any beginners and the short game green would be outright dangerous if you had lesser players hitting towards you.
		
Click to expand...

They can't hit it towards you and as a courtesy you wouldn't be hitting while someone is picking up balls on the short game area.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			They can't hit it towards you and as a courtesy you wouldn't be hitting while someone is picking up balls on the short game area.
		
Click to expand...

Shanks are always going to scare people to the right. And the short game area looks quite small and contained, I wouldn't fancy being the opposite side of the bunker.


----------



## Val (Dec 26, 2012)

Kellfire said:



			Shanks are always going to scare people to the right. And the short game area looks quite small and contained, I wouldn't fancy being the opposite side of the bunker.
		
Click to expand...

Of course shanks worry but rarely if ever will a shank go 90 deg right so no one will get hurt.

The short game area aint the biggest but could safely have 3 people


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 26, 2013)

Had my 1st trip here this morning and had an hour on the launch monitor. Was shown how to operate the machine and Laptop (change club, ball flight colour etc) by Scott, then bashed away trying different settings on my driver to compare. When I was finished, Scott came back and went through all the figures with me, explaining what was what and offered to email my results through to me. He also brought out the Mizuno 825 range with fitting options for my mate to have a try at the Driver and Hybrid too. I was quite happy with my figures, averaged 249 carry and just over 270 total, funniest part was when discussing the distances with Scott though, he showed me what some of the shops do with theses machines to ramp up the numbers, made a few adjustments to conditions etc and told my mate Davie to have another crack, 1st drive with total distance of 395 yds  obviously was over exaggerated but can imagine it going on. I'll certainly be back, hopefully get carry distances for my irons next time.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Had my 1st trip here this morning and had an hour on the launch monitor. Was shown how to operate the machine and Laptop (change club, ball flight colour etc) by Scott, then bashed away trying different settings on my driver to compare. When I was finished, Scott came back and went through all the figures with me, explaining what was what and offered to email my results through to me. He also brought out the Mizuno 825 range with fitting options for my mate to have a try at the Driver and Hybrid too. I was quite happy with my figures, averaged 249 carry and just over 270 total, funniest part was when discussing the distances with Scott though, he showed me what some of the shops do with theses machines to ramp up the numbers, made a few adjustments to conditions etc and told my mate Davie to have another crack, 1st drive with total distance of 395 yds  obviously was over exaggerated but can imagine it going on. I'll certainly be back, hopefully get carry distances for my irons next time.
		
Click to expand...


That's you getting 2 shots less tomorrow with that sneaky practice.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 26, 2013)

In fact cancel that as your in my team!


:clap:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			In fact cancel that as your in my team!


:clap:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Had my 1st trip here this morning and had an hour on the launch monitor. Was shown how to operate the machine and Laptop (change club, ball flight colour etc) by Scott, then bashed away trying different settings on my driver to compare. When I was finished, Scott came back and went through all the figures with me, explaining what was what and offered to email my results through to me. He also brought out the Mizuno 825 range with fitting options for my mate to have a try at the Driver and Hybrid too. I was quite happy with my figures, averaged 249 carry and just over 270 total, funniest part was when discussing the distances with Scott though, he showed me what some of the shops do with theses machines to ramp up the numbers, made a few adjustments to conditions etc and told my mate Davie to have another crack, 1st drive with total distance of 395 yds  obviously was over exaggerated but can imagine it going on. I'll certainly be back, hopefully get carry distances for my irons next time.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Big Stuff always knew when you hit it straight you could knock it out there keep it going tomorrow, is Hendo taking you on bare feet for a fiver? Ill have a fiver on you if he is taking bets.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks an excellent facility, pity it hasn't caught on and been rolled out down here, not sure I know of any in England.

Hmmm, new business venture?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Looks an excellent facility, pity it hasn't caught on and been rolled out down here, not sure I know of any in England.

Hmmm, new business venture?
		
Click to expand...

some corp co or person with serious cash could do it as it has loads of potential, I can think of about 5 things that would make the glasgow one stunning and somewhere I'd be visiting at least once per week.


----------



## MGL (Jan 27, 2013)

^+1

I think it looks like a fantastic facility. Got to help being able to practice in the warm, no rain, no wind, just concentrate on what your doing. Wish I live a bit closer. Sadly, if I travelled up there to use it, I would inevitably sample some of the nightlife and then be too hungover to use it the next day.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2013)

MGL said:



			^+1

I think it looks like a fantastic facility. Got to help being able to practice in the *warm*, no rain, no wind, just concentrate on what your doing. Wish I live a bit closer. Sadly, if I travelled up there to use it, I would inevitably sample some of the nightlife and then be too hungover to use it the next day.
		
Click to expand...


Don't think its ever been warm but yes it is dry and thankfully no wind unless Valentino is in front of you!


----------



## MGL (Jan 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Don't think its ever been warm but yes it is dry and thankfully no wind unless Valentino is in front of you!
		
Click to expand...

It will be a  lot warmer than my range has been for the past few months!!


----------



## Val (Jan 27, 2013)

My biggest grip is its size, great facility but it can't hold a lot of people. I reckon in total at 1 time maybe no more than 12/15 is all it can comfortably take out in the main area.


----------



## Davo (May 15, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			some corp co or person with serious cash could do it as it has loads of potential, I can think of about 5 things that would make the glasgow one stunning and somewhere I'd be visiting at least once per week.
		
Click to expand...

Hi - just spotted your old post and would love to know what things you'd like to see at the Centre (I have an interest in it).

Many thanks


----------



## thecraw (May 15, 2013)

Davo said:



			Hi - just spotted your old post and would love to know what things you'd like to see at the Centre (I have an interest in it).

Many thanks
		
Click to expand...


I'd like to see better quality balls in the short game area. 

I think its a great asset to Scottish Golf. At busy times though I think you have to limit the amount of people you let in as it can get overcrowded in the short game area and obviously the long game area is limited in size to 6 or 7 people maximum.


----------



## virtuocity (May 15, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I'd like to see better quality balls in the short game area.
		
Click to expand...

The only problem is see here is potential theft, so I reckon Â£10 deposit at reception might just do the trick.


----------



## virtuocity (May 15, 2013)

I would also add that I have embarked on a short game course with Karyn, and she's good fun to work with and VERY knowledgeable about this area of the game.

I'd thoroughly recommend the course to locals if you're struggling with putts and chips.


----------

